# Moving to Oz by Jun/Jul 2016



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All....My initial plans were to move in May/jun-2015 but due to some family reasons and financial aspects I did not make the perm move....so moving this year and as of tentative date is last week of June/first week of July 2016.

Have again started checking jobs on seek..currently I am working as Systems Analyst here...looking for Business/System Analyst roles in AU....preferably Syd/Mel.

I have started making notes of important things/links/information...will start on full-fledged prep from March onwards once I resign from my current job.

Link to my last thread with good discussion on various topics....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/422890-moving-oz-may-jun-2015-earlier.html


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

gud links

Immigrating to Sydney: Good and bad places to live in Sydney, NSW

Moving to Australia: Living in Australia – All About Emmigrating.


will keep adding further


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

i am planning a validation trip with family(Me, wife and two yr old son) by july first week. Haven't decided on tickets yet. looking for one week stay. browsing a lot for suitable place.


----------



## belapmehta (Dec 20, 2015)

Stay in touch...I may also plan during July month... Depends on visa grant.

Do you have any job reference sites or recruiters contacts?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

R.P.G said:


> i am planning a validation trip with family(Me, wife and two yr old son) by july first week. Haven't decided on tickets yet. looking for one week stay. browsing a lot for suitable place.


the cheapest tickets are by airasia from kochi followd by srilankan airlines but then these low-cost carriers charge for everything.

medium budget are malaysia airlines,qantas,singapore airlines....by budget malaysia is cheap but service of singapore is good.

for accomodation pls check airbnb as you will find good options with reviews for your family's stay...if you had been alone backpackers hostels would be thebest bet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*job sites*



belapmehta said:


> Stay in touch...I may also plan during July month... Depends on visa grant.
> 
> Do you have any job reference sites or recruiters contacts?


the primary ones are seek, indeed,applydirect, linkedin.

I have connected with a couple of recruiters and would touchbase again with them once I have my tickets booked.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Tickets Boooked*

lane:
Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> lane:
> Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


moving alone or with Family?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> lane:
> Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


Good luck mate!!


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> lane:
> Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


I am also planning to move by beginning to June since my IED is 11 june..we are planning to move to sydney as a family. Which will the best option from Trvm to Sydney?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> I am also planning to move by beginning to June since my IED is 11 june..we are planning to move to sydney as a family. Which will the best option from Trvm to Sydney?


its better you plan li'l early.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

R.P.G said:


> moving alone or with Family?


Moving alone as of now and later family will join...don't want them to go through all the pain and agony of the struggle/initial phase.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

R.P.G said:


> its better you plan li'l early.


Not necessarily....the Aus job market opens up twice in a year one in late Jan/Feb after vacation and then in Jun/Jul after financial cycle.

June is perfectly fine and 1-2 weeks will be required to go through the initial things including accomodation, buying stuff, various registrations etc etc and finished by end of the month so could focus on job search and opportunities.

However if you are alone one week is enough to do the initial stuff.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

krish4aus said:


> Good luck mate!!


Thanks,krish.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Next step...CV/Cover Letter/Interview process/LinkedIn*

CV/Cover-letter

Though I have been working on-off on my CV and cover letter to align it with the AUS job market I am adding/removing bits as and when I apply for AUS jobs( I am seeking a BA role and so applying for relevant positions). One suggestion that I have received from my known contacts in AU is to have a standard CV template and customise it as per the requirements.

I will later post a sample cv and cover letter as a reference for others.

Interview Process
As I am informed in most cases the interview process is using STAR method.
S - Scenario/Situation
T - Task
A - Approach
R - Result

So you should be able to articulate and present your work experience highlighting the important bits using the STAR method.

The other common thing I have heard is the AUS recruiters give good weightage to behavioural and culture-fit things and I know a few who were rejected in these rounds.

I will keep sharing more information which I think is important and help us while searching for a job

Linked IN

Updated my profile and trying to add up skills and get recomm's from my peers/managers. Also I have started sending conn requests to recruiters to get connected and will start contacting them again say 1-2months before my D-day.

Likewise I will suggest others as well to update their linkedin profile and start connecting with recruiters who can refer/assist you further in job search.

Cheers


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am also amongst you who is likely to travel by May end or June 1st week, depending upon visa grant. Secondly, I have also started a forum where i would like all of you to contribute towards sharing the resumes that are Australian format ready and can be used by all of us travelling to Australia.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/993394-australian-resume-format.html

So that all the members can keep a track of different professions for which the resumes can be useful. 

I will also share mine, once it gets ready..

Good luck all.


----------



## nitingandhi11 (Nov 14, 2015)

have u seen tiger airways. it flies from limited locations from india but connect to major states in Aus


----------



## nitingandhi11 (Nov 14, 2015)

for all those who are trying to book tickects... check tiger airways. it flies from limited locations from india but connect to major states in Aus[/QUOTE]


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

If you are doing an initial entry then airasia or tiger airways is fine else I will suggest to rather go with other airlines as these low-budget airlines end up charging for everything and at times you might be caught with some things which are not clear.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi All...i am planning to travel via Singapore Airlines. Can you pls let me know the baggae allowance..i was told that all passengers travelling from Trvm are allowed 40 kg...arent we allowed more luggage than normal passengers

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

srf_2015 said:


> Hi All...i am planning to travel via Singapore Airlines. Can you pls let me know the baggae allowance..i was told that all passengers travelling from Trvm are allowed 40 kg...arent we allowed more luggage than normal passengers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You can know the best answer by calling the airlines directly or by calling any travel portal


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Kawal

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

As rightly suggested do call the airlines helpdesk to confirm the baggage allowance and any other thing you might want to and then book the ticket.

BTW I have booked in Qantas for 34k and I got 40 kg BA. SinA is a it pricey around 43K from Mum but yes the service is really good thats what I heard.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> As rightly suggested do call the airlines helpdesk to confirm the baggage allowance and any other thing you might want to and then book the ticket.
> 
> BTW I have booked in Qantas for 34k and I got 40 kg BA. SinA is a it pricey around 43K from Mum but yes the service is really good thats what I heard.


Singapore airlines service is second to none other. Obviously Quantas dont operate directly from India. Their code share partner Jet airways fly their old and small A380 planes to Singapore and from changi Quantas fly jumbo 787 to Australia and the service is pretty good.


----------



## srf_2015 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am planning to travel with Singapore airlines to Sydney on May 25. It will reach Singapore at 5 am on 26th may..my flight to sydney is in at night on 26th..i have my cousin in singapore who stays close to the airport. I heard that they would provide free transit visa for AUS PR holders...i am checking on the same with Singapore airlines...meanwhile...does any one have an idea on this??

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> CV/Cover-letter
> 
> Though I have been working on-off on my CV and cover letter to align it with the AUS job market I am adding/removing bits as and when I apply for AUS jobs( I am seeking a BA role and so applying for relevant positions). One suggestion that I have received from my known contacts in AU is to have a standard CV template and customise it as per the requirements.
> 
> ...



Hi rrnarayan,

Has seek really helped you in your job search? Also, is it possible to get a job from here in India before moving to Australia? I reckon, we would have better chances if we move to syd/mel and then start with the job search. I am a system analyst and my husband is a BA and both of us are looking for jobs right now.

Cheers


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Subha87 said:


> Hi rrnarayan,
> 
> Has seek really helped you in your job search? Also, is it possible to get a job from here in India before moving to Australia? I reckon, we would have better chances if we move to syd/mel and then start with the job search. I am a system analyst and my husband is a BA and both of us are looking for jobs right now.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Subha,

I had applied for a couple of jobs - for BA and few technical roles...was even selected and contacted by recruiter but due to my notice period the offer was not rolled out

as for BA roles I was advised by few recruiters to only start applying once I have date of travel confirmed or much better once I land there...so yes chances are better once we land there however you can start applying for relevant roles once you have booked your tickets
If a recruiter contacts you then you can let him/her know further on your travel/visa details.

I am not just focussing on Seek..but yes it gives an idea of the number of openings for my skill(SA/BA). I am applying for jobs advertised on LinkedIn/Indeed/Applydirect/Googlegroups....etc

Hope it helps...let me know if you have further questions

Cheers


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

srf_2015 said:


> I am planning to travel with Singapore airlines to Sydney on May 25. It will reach Singapore at 5 am on 26th may..my flight to sydney is in at night on 26th..i have my cousin in singapore who stays close to the airport. I heard that they would provide free transit visa for AUS PR holders...i am checking on the same with Singapore airlines...meanwhile...does any one have an idea on this??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


srf, I think transit visa is allowed(was for Malay airlines)...you can club it with some sight-seeing tours they have.

however do check the website and your ticket for exact details


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

rrnarayan said:


> lane:
> Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


I will book my tickets most likely in next 10 days for Sydney around starting of June 2016


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> lane:
> Today booked tickets for 03Jul with Qantas for 34K...total baggage allowance is 40kg


update...40kg check-in + 8kgs cabin + laptop...baggage allowance in total


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

gud link...withdrawing cash in supermarkets instead of ATM's to avoid fees..

Avoid Bank Fees When Shopping At The Supermarket | finder.com.au


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> CV/Cover-letter
> 
> Though I have been working on-off on my CV and cover letter to align it with the AUS job market I am adding/removing bits as and when I apply for AUS jobs( I am seeking a BA role and so applying for relevant positions). One suggestion that I have received from my known contacts in AU is to have a standard CV template and customise it as per the requirements.
> 
> ...


sharing some links

https://www.randstad.com.au/jobseekers/resource-centre/how-to-write-a-cover-letter

https://www.randstad.com.au/jobseekers/resource-centre/how-to-write-a-winning-resume

there are other links as well on this website to check further.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Step 2. Bank Account*

I checked the Westpac, NAB and CWB migration account details.....

In comparison NAB seems to be better than other...possibly would be going for NAB Classic + iSaver

https://www.nationalaustraliabank.c...t-banking/set-up-your-banking/account-opening


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

a gud rticle related to forex

Transfer money from India to Australia for immigration | Foreign Currency Exchange, Send Money from India|BookMyForex.com


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> I checked the Westpac, NAB and CWB migration account details.....
> 
> In comparison NAB seems to be better than other...possibly would be going for NAB Classic + iSaver
> 
> https://www.nationalaustraliabank.c...t-banking/set-up-your-banking/account-opening


Hi rrnarayan

What was your main deciding factor in choosing NAb? Westpac and Common wealth also offer 0 balance option for the 1st year for new migrants..Can you share the benefits you found in choosing NAB?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

sanjlish said:


> Hi rrnarayan
> 
> What was your main deciding factor in choosing NAb? Westpac and Common wealth also offer 0 balance option for the 1st year for new migrants..Can you share the benefits you found in choosing NAB?


Nothing specific as such..I am opting for NAB Classic + iSaver account - Classic is a daily account without any fees or ATM charges etc whilst iSaver lets you earn interest on your savings.

As for westpac and cwb i guess the fees and 0 balance option is only for 01 year.

Cheers


----------



## sanjlish (Aug 5, 2015)

rrnarayan said:


> Nothing specific as such..I am opting for NAB Classic + iSaver account - Classic is a daily account without any fees or ATM charges etc whilst iSaver lets you earn interest on your savings.
> 
> As for westpac and cwb i guess the fees and 0 balance option is only for 01 year.
> 
> Cheers


Cool..makes sense to go with NAB!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Current job Resignation*

Finally resigned today from my current job to serve notice period of 03 months....

next step - to open migrant bank account with NAB


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

All the best!!!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

r_saraj said:


> All the best!!!


Thanks


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Another gud link...thouhg its a bit old but has some good info.

Your Main Cost of Living in Sydney is Going to be Your Rent


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

*how much money*

Hi All,
Thanks for starting this thread. I must say it already has very valuable information for which people struggle to find.

I am also intending to fly to sydney in july16. My wife and daughter will join later.
I have a 13 years hands on exp in DW/BI so quite optimistic that I will get a job from offshore.

I have couple of questions and need your expert advice.

1. Is sonetel a good voip option and shall I go for it to attend interviews prior to landing in Auz ?
2. How much money one is required to have. is it ok to carry money to support one month in a travel card and producing evidence (bank statement etc) that enough fund is in offshore bank account acceptable ? or there could be any issue at border protection/custom checks ?
3. Are hostels/backpacker initial accommodation in sydney considered safe ? Any recommendatation if yes ?

thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I have replied inline



delhi_ratnesh said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for starting this thread. I must say it already has very valuable information for which people struggle to find.
> 
> I am also intending to fly to sydney in july16. My wife and daughter will join later.
> ...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

A good link on Sydney suburbs...

Best suburbs in Sydney (Greater) | Homely.com.au

Can someone suggest what could be approx rentals here?

Thanks


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice thread.

Though I am midway in the migration process and my plans are not for Sydney, some of the information provided here is really helpful.

Thanks for posting for the forum members' benefit.


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

Planning to move in the first week of May.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Migrant Bank Account*

Filled/submitted form to open migrant Classic+isaver bank account with NAB. Waiting for further communication.


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

rrnarayan said:


> Finally resigned today from my current job to serve notice period of 03 months....
> 
> next step - to open migrant bank account with NAB


What's nab? And what's this account about? Can u give details plz?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Pride said:


> What's nab? And what's this account about? Can u give details plz?


It is one of the major banks in Australia.

NAB Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB

You can create your account while you are offshore and transfer funds to it. Once you land in Australia, you can activate the account and withdraw based on your needs.

Classic Banking account - NAB

https://www.nationalaustraliabank.com/nabglobal/en/banking/migrant-banking


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Migrant NAB A/c opened*

Got my welcome mail from NAB with the details of the new account. Will need to meet the Bank officer to activate the account once I land there.

Cheers


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Forex*

Trying to buy forex from BMF.com in small tokens....placed order today for 2000AUD forex card.


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi, 

Which month is better for moving to Sydney Australia in terms of jobs... July or August? Any other considerations besides job opening which I should consider for choosing between these months?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> Filled/submitted form to open migrant Classic+isaver bank account with NAB. Waiting for further communication.


Hey...may I know...howlong this is taking to get it done...?
I mean the bank's account creation and approval..
Thanks...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

r_saraj said:


> Hey...may I know...howlong this is taking to get it done...?
> I mean the bank's account creation and approval..
> Thanks...


It was quick...you need to fill your details online and you get a confirmation mail. Then a couple of days letter you get the welcome letter with the SWIFT details and the RM you need to contact to activate the account once thr.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Forex update*



rrnarayan said:


> Trying to buy forex from BMF.com in small tokens....placed order today for 2000AUD forex card.


Got ICICI bank travel card thru BMF....bought 2000 @ 49.07


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

rrnarayan said:


> Got ICICI bank travel card thru BMF....bought 2000 @ 49.07


They charge 2$ or so for ATM usage. Are you also transferring money to your account from India?


----------



## Pride (Mar 5, 2016)

*AirAsia*

Hi guys,

I have booked tickets with AirAsia. I have bought a package for 20kg+1 meal+seat selection and then additionally I have bought another 20 kgs + 1 meal + travel insurance.

My question is, am I correct that this means 40 kgs + 7 kgs (handbag) + laptop bag?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Mithung said:


> It is one of the major banks in Australia.
> 
> NAB Personal Banking - insurance, loans, accounts, credit cards - NAB
> 
> ...


I'm getting the following error:
Please review the error(s) below.
connection - INVALID_LOGIN: Invalid username, password, security token

Do I need to register first before apply??


Thx


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

r_saraj said:


> I'm getting the following error:
> Please review the error(s) below.
> connection - INVALID_LOGIN: Invalid username, password, security token
> 
> ...


I am sorry, I have not tried this yet. Will do it sometime in June.

Also you haven't provided enough info to suggest anything. I just checked the account opening form. It doesnt ask for any username or password.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Mithung said:


> I am sorry, I have not tried this yet. Will do it sometime in June.
> 
> Also you haven't provided enough info to suggest anything. I just checked the account opening form. It doesnt ask for any username or password.


Ok...Let me try in another browser/system later...
You are correct...there is no query on username or password...but after submitting the form, I'm getting that error


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

r_saraj said:


> Ok...Let me try in another browser/system later...
> You are correct...there is no query on username or password...but after submitting the form, I'm getting that error


If the problem still persists, check with members rrnarayan or vikaschandra. Else contact their Mumbai office. Contact details are listed on their website.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

r_saraj said:


> Ok...Let me try in another browser/system later...
> You are correct...there is no query on username or password...but after submitting the form, I'm getting that error


Once you fill in the details and submit the form you get a message that details are received and you will be notified via email

Maybe you can retry again..I had used chrome. Else you can call them up fix an appointment and visit the branch to open an account.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> Once you fill in the details and submit the form you get a message that details are received and you will be notified via email
> 
> Maybe you can retry again..I had used chrome. Else you can call them up fix an appointment and visit the branch to open an account.


Thanks mates...I hv done it...waiting for the activation email..!


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

My NAB account set-up and read only Internet access...are done!
Thanks all for your help on this...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you guys finalised on Accomodation...I am still searching.


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

Some of my thoughts after reading this thread...

1) Air Tickets - Go for the airlines that offers maximum baggage (40Kg + 8Kg + Laptop atleast). Dont go for the cheapest airticket give more impetus on the baggage allowance. As you can carry more stuff and save lot during your initial phase which is very important. My personal opinion is to stick to one airlines and I would recommend Qantas, coz even your local travel via Air will get you loyalty points. Also you can buy credit card that will give you Qantas points so you can make your future trip free.

2) Australian Bank Account - I also researched and found two banks to give bank accounts for Migrants. a) NAB & b) ING Orange account. ING Orange account gives you free $75 for depositing $ 1000 within a month of opening the account. On the other Hand NAB offers no-frill savings and transaction account that has no fees. And you can open it while being in Indian (It gets activated once you go personally to their branch in Australia with your documents for verification). My personal opinion is to go with NAB.

3) Job Applications - Seek, Indeed etc are very good. However I dont know why very few people have posted about www.my.gov.au . I have already started loving this country  See the amount of effort government takes to get you on a Job. This website is basically a single point of contact for all the benefits the government will offer you. It is a platform where jobs from many other websites are channeled onto a single portal. Just put your job keyword and get listing from many jobs portal.

4) Insurance - Australian government provides basic health insurance (Medicare). Keeping in mind this thread is for starters like me, the Medicare plan should be sufficient as we do not want to add more expense without a job. The website www.my.gov.au will be helpful in getting the Medicare. Also, I would recommend you to carry Travel insurance for around 6 months to cover you till you get your Medicare enrollment. Regarding life insurance, if you are form India, I would recommend you to buy any pure term insurance with Maximum policy period and single premium (HDFC Click2Protect is a good one) my initial search showed that pure term insurance is expensive in Australia as compared to India.

I hope my post is useful to someone. Will keep posting more stuff as I come across...


----------

